# [Aporte] Control De Tres Motores DC Con Encoder Optico Para CNC Casera



## calvitoelectrico (Abr 15, 2019)

Control De Tres Motores DC Para CNC Casera, Con ARDUINO ,UNO,NANO,o ATMEGA 328 PU Con Booloader.
El Programa Esta Escrito En VB 6.0, Dentro del Rar Estan Las Indicaciones Del Mismo. Espero Que sea
De su Agrado Gracias.-.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2019)

*¡ Gracias por tu contribución !*


----------



## calvitoelectrico (Sep 26, 2020)

Programa Para Controlar CNC Casera Con Motores reciclados de impresoras
Este programa Es una actualizacion del primero que Subi, Este Esta Depurado con respecto  Al
control de los motores El cual tenia Algunos problemas en controlar Las velocidades de ejecucion
el cual distorcionaba Los Graficos a Ejecutar En El rar esta el programa ,Videos y fotos de la maquina
espero que sea de su Utilidad.
Todo lo escrito en el programa es una recopilacion de aquellos Que Subieron Sus programas y proyectos
a la web gracias a todos ellos Por Compartir......por Eso digo Que este Promama no Es de Mi Autoria.


----------



## calvitoelectrico (Jun 6, 2021)

El Programa Escrito En VB 6.0 tiene Ahora Nuevas Funciones Graficas Con OpenGL, Ademas
Actualize la forma de cargar Archivos PLT, Tambien agregue Nuevas Funciones Para
abrir Y ejecutar Archivos HPGL, SVG, DXF R-12 ,todos Lo Convierte En Codigo G
Espero Que Sea De Utilidad ,Pueden Modificarlo Para Asi Optimizarlo Mejor
Recuerden Que no soy Un Master Eso se Lo Dejo A Los verdugos Del Foro.
Gracias


----------

